# Three months before my marriage begins! Advice?



## FaithHopeLove (Apr 21, 2011)

I know my fiance and I are both praying that we'll have a happy, loving, and successful marriage. We will be married on July 14th, so we have about 3 months before the BIG DAY!

How did you and your significant other prepare for your marriage?


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

me and syrum are not married yet, but we talk quite a bit about what we each expect out of it. 
one thing that i think will help is that i read quite a bit on here to get peoples opinion on things before we actually run into some of the problems to help head it off before they do become a problem for us.

good luck on a long and healthy marriage. :smthumbup:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Learn what each others LOVE LANGUAGES are NOW and vow to please the other in the way they feel most loved. So many go into marraige feeling their partner is just like them and they miss each other, not undertanding these unspoken languages. http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...-languages-how-does-affect-your-marraige.html

Communcation, Commuication & more Communication, always putting each other 1st in all things, before friends, before family. No secrets. No silent Treatments when you get angry, a little conflict is a good thing. 


Here is a good article for healthy intimate communcation & dealing with conflict - Read these 6 ponits. Imagine Hope Counseling Group - Our Resources - PLANTING THE SEED OF INTERDEPENDENCE

Keep the affection, Romance & Sex life hot & happening. Always take time to get out & Date each other, no matter how many years you have been marrried. 

And dont forget who you were before kids. No matter how much you love & adore those little ones, dont sleep with them & forget your husband! 

Congratulations to you both


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

Never be afraid to tell the truth. Some spouses don't say things to their spouse for fear of rocking the boat. But if you don't talk about problems with honesty, you can't work on those issues.

Don't take each other for granted and always find ways to keep your relationship fresh and new - continue to grow as individuals so that things never get boring.

Always apologize when you've hurt your spouse. Be sincere about it. And make sure you are always giving your spouse the type of affirmation they need, in a way that THEY can appreciate (which may be different than yours).

Good luck! Marriage is not at all what the movies and love songs make it out to be. You will lose that fiery passion that you had when you first got together and you will need to work to make sure you keep the spark alive.


----------



## BigToe (Jun 2, 2011)

A long and successful marriage is easy if you really love your partner and are committed to spending your life with them. Notwithstanding issues such as abuse, take your vows seriously and remember "for better or for worse, in sickness and in health" when you go through hard times.

Always treat each other with respect.

Always be honest with each other.

Communicate openly, and make sure you *listen* to what the other person is saying when they speak to you.

You are a team, support each other unconditionally.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Give each other at least 4 hugs a day.


----------

